# Wind for Drum



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

What's the best wind to fish Drum on Rodanthe Pier?


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Kinda jumping the gun. Do not know bout Rodanthe pier. From the surf anywhere I like onshore wind. best - glenn


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

I like a 10 mph wind blowing sort of behind me but off of my left shoulder and across


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

don brinson said:


> what's the best wind to fish drum on rodanthe pier?


North East


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks, will be down the first week of Nov. I see the forecast is calling for NE winds for that week. Hope it holds true.


----------



## fishdude (Nov 3, 2015)

Yep. NE in the fall on north beaches. SE in the spring at the Point are my favorite winds. Wind in your face is typically best. Good luck!
,


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

NE is king from what I'm told of course I'll be in Frisco and the wind is going to be SW who didn't know that lol


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Garbo, you staying in Chicago this fall?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

don brinson said:


> What's the best wind to fish Drum on Rodanthe Pier?


 I'd say the same ne... Se is my most disliked wind for drum fishing,although used to be that Rodanthe could be a bright shining light in a se...


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Kenny , did you guys make out ok with the storm? Russell said they stayed dry.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

don brinson said:


> Kenny , did you guys make out ok with the storm? Russell said they stayed dry.


 We were no where near dry,but were ok... Oh,your brother and Clyde both caught one last night off said pier...


----------



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

*hey Drumdum,*



Drumdum said:


> We were no where near dry,but were ok... Oh,your brother and Clyde both caught one last night off said pier...


I'm sure you would know, so I'm going to ask ya.  It seems there hasn't been a drum run this fall as of yet on the Point. Do you still think it will happen this year? How's the water temps now, and what is the "magic" temp to get them to chew there? I'm talking from the Point to Hatteras Inlet. I see on Tradewinds Tackle Facebook page that it seems it's pretty hot down on the southern end of Ocracoke. Does it usually heat up there before Hatteras? 

Thanks!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jeremiahm said:


> I'm sure you would know, so I'm going to ask ya.  It seems there hasn't been a drum run this fall as of yet on the Point. Do you still think it will happen this year? How's the water temps now, and what is the "magic" temp to get them to chew there? I'm talking from the Point to Hatteras Inlet. I see on Tradewinds Tackle Facebook page that it seems it's pretty hot down on the southern end of Ocracoke. Does it usually heat up there before Hatteras?
> 
> Thanks!


 It usually corresponds with the run of fish on Avon Pier and n beach... Also,there are fish from Ocock and in theory the ones coming out of the sound though Hatteras Inlet as well.. I would say,depending on structure, it is coming soon... I'm not as worried about water temps except in early spring and late fall... I've caught drum in 82 degree water as well as 49 degree water.. It depends on menhaden.. You see a ton of fatback off the point the drum will be snapping!! They follow them in the fall.. Just guessing,but it should happen soon,and as said before DEPENING on the structure that is of the point....


----------



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

Can anybody say what the point looks like after matthew?


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

leadhead said:


> Can anybody say what the point looks like after matthew?


The point itself, CRAP. Would need a lot of bait or a really good SW.


----------



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for the report..


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

What kind of rig do you use and what bait for drum? There are some keeper drum being caught on the north side of the cabins on cape lookout.


----------



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

20# running line to 50# shocker, to a fish finder rig using 80-100# mono and a 8/0 gami or 12/0 mustad circle held down by a 8 ounce sinker on a macmahon swivel/clip is pretty standard fodder. Every component can be tweaked for local conditions. Like a 6 ounce sinker works on a lot of beaches.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

levellinebrad said:


> What kind of rig do you use and what bait for drum? There are some keeper drum being caught on the north side of the cabins on cape lookout.


 You've been informed on the rig... Bait can vary: Menhaden,spot,bluefish,mullet,tunabelly,false albacore belly,seamullet,even saw sandperch,pinfish,and pigfish work...


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Thanks guys. I have never targeted drum before but I'm looking into it and trying to learn a little.


----------

